# Bad news from Poland



## v2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Polish news channel TVN24 (Prawdopodobnie nikt nie prze¿y³ katastrofy samolotu - Informacje - TVN24.pl - Portal informacyjny - 23.01.2008) reports the crash of Polish CASA C-295 military transport plane with 10 persons on board (presumably belonging to Polish military) during landing in northern Poland. Those on board are reported to be participants of "Flight Safety in Poland" conference.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

Przepraszam 

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2008)

The plane crashed during landing phase - and it crashed about 1,5 km from airbase into forest. The fact is, that CASA C-295M are probably most exploited aircrafts in PolAF...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2008)

Hate to see that happen. 

To those lost...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2008)

Sad  

TO


----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2008)

It was a/c no 019....


----------



## DBII (Jan 23, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of the crash.

DBII


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## joy17782 (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry too hear that, very sad thoughts go out too the familys


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 27, 2008)

...


----------



## ThunderThud (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## mkloby (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 21, 2008)

damn, sorry to hear that.
To those lost


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## plan_D (Feb 22, 2008)

Sad to hear of any air accident.


----------



## v2 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Commemorative obelisk unveiled in Mirosławiec air base.*

On 30th March, the obelisk commemorating 20 pilots who died in a crash on 23rd January was unveiled. The obelisk is made up of a large stone with names of the fallen pilots, wooden cross, and the only surviving element of the aircraft, a stabilizer with a tactical number 19. 


In the ceremony participated pilots’ families and friends, secretary of state in MoND Czesław Piątas, chief of General Staff Gen. Franciszek Gągor and chief of the Air Forces LtGen. Andrzej Błasik. 

Participants of the ceremony also attended the holy mass served in the Mirosławiec church and listened to the concert devoted to the deceased, performed by the “Sonata” Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## smg (Apr 4, 2008)

that sucks wen sumting like that hapens


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## evangilder (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2008)

A very nice monument however.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)




----------

